# FOUND CAMERA: SALT RIVER



## grumpyrafter (Mar 15, 2010)

I found a camera on the salt river near cherry creek. please email [email protected] if you can ID it. I found it Friday, March 12.


----------



## grumpyrafter (Mar 15, 2010)

the owner has been found for the wayward camera and they shall be reunited soon. thanks to all that looked and got the word out. lets boat!!


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

was it me, was it me!


----------

